
Facebook SDK bug crashes apps - albeebe1
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/28/facebook-bug/
======
ntq
[https://github.com/facebook/facebook-swift-
sdk/issues/480](https://github.com/facebook/facebook-swift-sdk/issues/480)

